# Paul McCartney with the New York Philharmonic Orchestra and (maybe) David Nadien



## backseat

Hello everyboby! I'm an italian journalist (who last year published a book on McCartney's solo career, PAUL McCARTNEY: RECORDING SESSIONS 1969-2011) I need your help. I'm trying to know more about the musicians in the picture.

Paul is in the middle, bearded, conducting the orchestra. Due to information appeared over the years we know that these musicians are members of the New York Philharmonic Orchestra. In an interview, the drummer Denny Seiwelle stated that they recorded with the David Nadien string section.

To the left in the first row I could see a violin player who looks like David Nadien. Could someone confirm this and try to identify the other musicians in the picture?
This could be really appreciated. PM me or let me know something on these pages.

Luca


----------



## backseat

backseat said:


> Hello everyboby! I'm an italian journalist (who last year published a book on McCartney's solo career, PAUL McCARTNEY: RECORDING SESSIONS 1969-2011) I need your help. I'm trying to know more about the musicians in the picture.
> 
> Paul is in the middle, bearded, conducting the orchestra. Due to information appeared over the years we know that these musicians are members of the New York Philharmonic Orchestra. In an interview, the drummer Denny Seiwelle stated that they recorded with the David Nadien string section.
> 
> To the left in the first row I could see a violin player who looks like David Nadien. Could someone confirm this and try to identify the other musicians in the picture?
> This could be really appreciated. PM me or let me know something on these pages.
> 
> Luca
> View attachment 13878


No one could help me?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Hope sorry - a bit too old for me and not something I hear of - maybe ask Paul?...........


----------



## MaestroBrad

That is definitely Nadien, second from the left. It was told to me that the violinist Aaron Rosand also played on these sessions with Nadien, so he may also be pictured here. Some of the other players definitely look familiar to me from older NY Phil broadcasts. If you can get me a larger picture that is of better quality I can try and get names from Nadien himself.


----------



## PetrB

MaestroBrad said:


> That is definitely Nadien, second from the left. It was told to me that the violinist Aaron Rosand also played on these sessions with Nadien, so he may also be pictured here. Some of the other players definitely look familiar to me from older NY Phil broadcasts. If you can get me a larger picture that is of better quality I can try and get names from Nadien himself.


But don't wait a second more...


----------



## backseat

MaestroBrad said:


> That is definitely Nadien, second from the left. It was told to me that the violinist Aaron Rosand also played on these sessions with Nadien, so he may also be pictured here. Some of the other players definitely look familiar to me from older NY Phil broadcasts. If you can get me a larger picture that is of better quality I can try and get names from Nadien himself.


Many thanks, this is great news! I tried a scan of the picture, but I cannot find the way to attach to the message...do you have an e-mail address?

Luca


----------



## backseat

You'll find a different photo, but with some member clearly recognizable in the link below:

http://http://solobeatlesphotosforum.freeforums.org/november-1970-new-york-city-ny-t89.html

Any help it will be really appreciated with acnowledgements in the book 

Luca


----------



## backseat

MaestroBrad said:


> That is definitely Nadien, second from the left. It was told to me that the violinist Aaron Rosand also played on these sessions with Nadien, so he may also be pictured here. Some of the other players definitely look familiar to me from older NY Phil broadcasts. If you can get me a larger picture that is of better quality I can try and get names from Nadien himself.


Good evening, I would like to try to have those names...If you have an e-mail I'll send a larger picture to you.
Kindest regards

Luca


----------



## backseat

BTW, my book PAUL McCARTNEY: RECORDING SESSIONS (1969-2013) has been issued by L.I.L.Y. Publishing. I think it's worth a reading also for any classical fan, 'cause it shows - among many other things - Paul's relationship with classical music, musicians, arrangers, composers and his approach to this musical language. You'll find two important contributions by Carl Davis and Carlos Bonell, who both worked with McCartney (the second on a still unreleased project, a concerto for classical guitar and orchestra).
Anyone interested could find the book on Amazon Europe.


----------

